# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Cila do të ishte dëshira juaj në këtë fund viti?

## mije

Te gjithe kemi deshirat tona por ajo e cila do donim me shume qe te na plotesohet ne kete fund vit eshte?!

----------


## drague

Nji dashnore vallahi e kisha deshiru. :syte zemra:

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*deshira me e madhe qe do doja eshte qe re mbaroj kete vit sa me mire dhe mos ngel ne asnje disipline....ishalla me plotesohet.

ah edhe deshira tjeter eshte qe te vije marsi sa me shpejt qe te filloj praktiken ne spital se me zor po pres edhe pse e di qe me vone do me merzitet...lol*

----------


## Bejbi

Te jem shendoshe dhe kete vit se shume vdekje pati ky vit amon.

----------


## milanistja_el

> *deshira me e madhe qe do doja eshte qe re mbaroj kete vit sa me mire dhe mos ngel ne asnje disipline....ishalla me plotesohet.
> 
> ah edhe deshira tjeter eshte qe te vije marsi sa me shpejt qe te filloj praktiken ne spital se me zor po pres edhe pse e di qe me vone do me merzitet...lol*


Ta siguroj qe do te merzitesh, sidomos kur te te duhet te mbushesh numrin e oreve te praktikes se pastaj nuk hyn dot ne provim e mbi te gjitha kur te shkosh per praktike ne Psikiatri. Pergatitu shpirterisht se nuk nderrohen vendet e praktikes  :shkelje syri:  LoooL 

Deshira ime per vitin e ri hmmm shume:

Pak qetesi shpirterore,
Me shume shendet,
Uroj mos me prishet me pc punes qe te me duhet te bej punen e nje viti brenda nje jave si kete vit  :i ngrysur:  
Te vazhdoj te kem miqesine dhe dashurine e te afermeve, te dashurve dhe te miqve te mi. 
pastaj ...... cfare te doje viti le te me jape  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

> Ta siguroj qe do te merzitesh, sidomos kur te te duhet te mbushesh numrin e oreve te praktikes se pastaj nuk hyn dot ne provim e mbi te gjitha kur te shkosh per praktike ne Psikiatri. Pergatitu shpirterisht se nuk nderrohen vendet e praktikes LoooL 
> 
> Deshira ime per vitin e ri hmmm shume:
> 
> Pak qetesi shpirterore,
> Me shume shendet,
> Uroj mos me prishet me pc punes qe te me duhet te bej punen e nje viti brenda nje jave si kete vit
> Te vazhdoj te kem miqesine dhe dashurine e te afermeve, te dashurve dhe te miqve te mi. 
> pastaj ...... cfare te doje viti le te me jape


*obobobobob......ca me the o zot...epo ishalla me bie shorti ne ndonje vend te mire per praktiken...vallahi ate punen e psikiatrise e kam pak me frike se kam hall o do sherohen ata o do cmendem une........ishalla ve zoti doren ne zemer....dhe uroj gjithashtu qe te te realizohet deshira....sa per pc mund te te ndohmoj me e rregulluar...kaq them se do mundja....po s'besoj se ke nevoje per ndihmen time...*

----------


## milanistja_el

> *obobobobob......ca me the o zot...epo ishalla me bie shorti ne ndonje vend te mire per praktiken...vallahi ate punen e psikiatrise e kam pak me frike se kam hall o do sherohen ata o do cmendem une........ishalla ve zoti doren ne zemer....dhe uroj gjithashtu qe te te realizohet deshira....sa per pc mund te te ndohmoj me e rregulluar...kaq them se do mundja....po s'besoj se ke nevoje per ndihmen time...*


E moj se nuk eshte puna te rregullimi i pc se gje qe behet, por me shume eshte mos humb te dhenat atehere kur me duhen  :buzeqeshje: 

Sa per deshirat, kam fut mik te babagjyshi do realizohen se s'ben se do bej greve urie pastaj ne 2010  :perqeshje:

----------


## elsaa

Shendeti im dhe i familjes time, kjo eshte deshira ime per kete vit.

ps. binjake edhe ti hyn ke familja me gjith familjen tende  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mije

keneta do zoti te plotesohet deshira...po pse nuk keni deshire nje puthje ne fix ne oren 00:00???do ishte e bukur sikur tju puthte dikush ne ate moment sigurisht personi i zemres ose dikush qe gjithmon e keni pelqyer e ate nate vjen ju puth...

----------


## _Elena_

*Ato deshira qe ne duam me shume,asnjehere nuk plotesohen,te pakten kjo ndodhe tek une.
....dhe mqs asnjehere nuk plotesohen atehere deshiroj  te me kthehen mbrapsh 3 vitet me te bukura te jetes time!

- Ju uroj te gjithve, endrrat dhe deshirat tu behen realitet.*

----------


## mije

elena shpresa vdes e fundit edhe kete ta them nga ajo qe kam perjetuar humba gjitha shpresat se do isha e lumtur por tani jam me shum e lumtur dhe shpresoj te kesh edhe ti dhe gjith te tjeret

----------


## Linda5

> keneta do zoti te plotesohet deshira...*po pse nuk keni* *deshire nje puthje ne fix ne oren 00:00???do ishte e bukur sikur tju puthte dikush ne ate moment sigurisht personi i zemres ose dikush qe gjithmon e keni pelqyer e ate nate vjen ju puth*...




Kte deshir e deshiroj shum shum ,por cte bej jam vetem kte vit,njeriu i zemres nuk ndodhet me mua kte vit, do jet ne shqiperi

----------


## xfiles

Deshira ime per kete vit do ishte te takoja Blue_Sky, dhe eventually ta ftoja per nje kafe!

P.S.Jam me shkolle te larte, PH.D, me biografi pa njolle, dhe mjaft mire nga gjendja ekonomike.

----------


## Warning

Ishallah ne  fillim te vitit po shkoje  ne usa   edhe tani deshirat  i plotesoj krejt hahaha kjo eshte deshira ime  e madhe (jo qe osht  kopesht  me lule  por pak me mir se ketu  eshte)

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

> keneta do zoti te plotesohet deshira...po pse nuk keni deshire nje puthje ne fix ne oren 00:00???do ishte e bukur sikur tju puthte dikush ne ate moment sigurisht personi i zemres ose dikush qe gjithmon e keni pelqyer e ate nate vjen ju puth...


*o Mije pse na hap ca plage te vjetra qe spo sherohen ende...hahahaha...kur nuk ke nje njeri qe te te puthi ne ato momente si mund te deshirosh dicka te tille...jane larg njerezit...dhe gje qe sbehet pikerisht ne 00:00....

ti rrofsh per interesimin ose me sakte per idene....*

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

*Asgje pervecese te jem mire vet*

----------


## sulioti

deshira ime eshte qe zoti ti bej shqiptaret me te zgjuar e me te dobishem per atdhun ton dhe ja uroj te gjithve me gjith shpirt.nje vet sado i fort qe te jet nuk arrin asgje po duhet te bashkohemi te gjith per hir te shqiperis.pershendetje te gjithve

----------


## INFINITY©

Deshira ime qe dua te plotesohet kete vit qe vjen eshte qe me ne fund te shkoj ne Shqiperi perpara 3 shtatorit kur mbush 10 vjet qe kam ikur  :i ngrysur:

----------


## E=mc²

Nuk do doja ndonje gje te vecant, thjesht te kisha prane njeriun e zemres.

----------


## mije

hyjnor kete do doja edhe une por te pakten edhe pse e kam larg e ndjej shum afer zemres dhe ndihem e lumtur qe edhe ai me dashuron....

----------

